# BlackCat and Netmare's T's & More



## BlackCat (Dec 28, 2009)

I have a lot of photos of our T's saved up so I figured I would share them in a thread. 

*Avicularia avicularia*












*
Psalmopoeus irminia*






*
Poecilotheria regalis* 














*
Brachypelma emilia*


















*
Ephebopus cyanognathus*


















*H. mac *






*Iridopelma hirsutum*































To be continued...


----------



## Inguan (Dec 28, 2009)

nice collection of spider i like the blue one


----------



## robertcarst (Dec 28, 2009)

That regalis looks like it has matured, but i might be wrong!


----------



## Scolaratari (Dec 28, 2009)

Nice picz, i am in love with your avicularia avicularia, i want one but they are sooo rare here

/me bangs head against table


----------



## Royal_T's (Dec 28, 2009)

Nice pics. Your pokie is a male...


----------



## BlackCat (Dec 28, 2009)

Thx for the comments. As far as the regalis, I considered that he had matured but.. he's only about 4.5", which is what confuses me lol.


----------



## Teal (Dec 28, 2009)

*Very nice photos! E. cyan are so pretty! *


----------



## BlackCat (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks 


Time for more pics!

*B. jacksoni* passed away recently 







*Avicularia purpurea*


















*
Brachypelma vagans*













*Cyclosternum fasciatum*













*Nandu chromatus*













*Avicularia versicolor*













*Hissers*













*Grammostola pulchripes*











*
Leopard Gecko*


----------



## Mack&Cass (Dec 28, 2009)

The regalis is definitely mature. Males tend to mature small, and the regalis is one of the smallest poecilotheria sp. as it is.

Great pics.

Cass


----------



## BlackCat (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks Cass. I guess I better find him a date to the prom them lol. Didn't get to have him even a year but I really don't want him to go to waste!


----------



## BlackCat (Dec 28, 2009)

*A. seemani*



















*
GBB*


















*
A. geniculata*



















*T. plumipes* (only photo I've been able to get.. )







*S. calceatum*







*B. smithi*







*OBT*






*
L. parahybana*


















*
Hogna sp.*






*I. hirsutum*


----------



## varanus dwarfus (Dec 28, 2009)

I envy your collection! Beautiful T's and photos! I love your GBB and G. Pulchripes. Mine is a bit of a punk!


----------



## Teal (Dec 29, 2009)

*Lovely collection, and great photos! That GBB is gorgeous! *


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Dec 29, 2009)

Awesome collection!!! Your S. cal is adorable!!!!!!!

_I. hirsutum_ has been on my list for a minute, so I'm glad to see others who appreciate them as well.


----------



## BlackCat (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks guys 

A few new pics!

*B. emilia*













*I. hirsutum*



















Hogna sp.






On a related note, my P. irminia just molted into a MM, I have made it my mission to get pics of him soon! lol


----------



## BlackCat (Jan 2, 2010)

Was able to get some shots of my B. vagans in her New Year's molt!


----------



## biomarine2000 (Jan 2, 2010)

Nice pics and collection.


----------



## BlackCat (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks Biomarine


----------



## BlackCat (Jan 5, 2010)

Two of the five *Ceratogyrus bechuanicus* spiderlings added to our collection today! 













And some new shots..

*A. purpurea*













*G. pulchripes*













*Avic avic*






*C. fasciatum*


----------



## Teal (Jan 5, 2010)

*Gorgeous shots! That B. vagans is amazing! *


----------



## TarantulaFanBoy (Jan 6, 2010)

You have some Very Beautiful specimens, My favorite is the A. Purpurea Stunning! :worship:


----------



## BlackCat (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks!!

Also, too late to edit but the first pic of the Ceratogyrus bechuanicusis supposed to be this one:







oops! lol


----------



## Redneck (Jan 7, 2010)

Wow awesome collection!! I am jealous of that Blue Fang!!  What a beauty!! 

(Sorry I couldnt remember the scientific name and I am in lazy mode.. So I didnt want to go and look at it again and be even more jealous... LoL!!)

Great photos!!


----------



## BlackCat (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks Redneck 

Time for more pics again!

*Grammostola rosea* fresh from a molt (finally!)







*Stromatopelma calceatum*






*
Iridopelma hirsutum*













*My lil Leopard Gecko* 







*
Grammostola pulchripes* She attacked her water dish as I filled it up, then protected it for hours... LOL







*MM Poecilotheria regalis*


----------



## VESPidA (Jan 25, 2010)

AWESOME sequence on the vagans:clap:  and what a pretty red bum! :drool: i'm really hoping mine will molt soon


----------



## BlackCat (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks!!  

Just a few new pics to post.

*P. irminia* freshly molted MM


















*A. versicolor*, also a fresh molt


----------



## BlackCat (Feb 14, 2010)

*B. emilia* finally came out for pics after molting! 














No more T pics for this post but I took a few pics of my hubby's dad's new kitty, and my Leopard Gecko let me get a few shots!
































That's it for now. Thanks for looking!


----------



## Redneck (Feb 14, 2010)

Those shots of the Leapord Gecko are amazing! I also think it is time to get me a I. hirsutum..  Thanks for Sharing!


----------



## that70sshow (Feb 15, 2010)

very nice photos and collection. ill be following this. subscribed!


----------



## BlackCat (Feb 19, 2010)

Throwing a few more pics in here... 

Newly molted *Iridopelma hirsutum*. Finally came out of her web.








*Avic Avic*








*B. smithi* spiderling.







This was posted in another thread but I figured I'd put it in here too..

Our newest addition, *B. albopilosum*.


----------



## sharpfang (Feb 20, 2010)

*{Eyes Wide Shut}*



Wow!

The A. Purpurea Pic, may be one of my FAVORITES Ever! :clap:

Adorable feeding  - Jason

P.S. What's the Best way 2 pick-up my Jaw ? LOL - *Nice*


----------



## BlackCat (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks Sharp 

New pics to add...

Newest addition, *T. blondi* spiderling (so excited to finally get this lil one!)








Second newest, *B. smithi*




















*B. smithi* spiderling








*L. parahybana*


----------



## BlackCat (Mar 3, 2010)

Ended up getting 2 new T's today... I knew I woudln't be able to stop at 31! 
*
A. versicolor*

























annnnnd....

*P. irminia*

























Then I was able to get some shots of a few others.. 

*I. hirsutum* always seems to want her pic taken... lil' diva xD














*N. chromatus*, I haven't been able to get pics since it was tiiiiiiny.. well.. still is but starting to show adult colors.. kinda.. lol














Caught my *MM P. irminia* playing with his sperm web. 














Guess that's it for now. Always more to come. Thanks for looking


----------



## BlackCat (Mar 18, 2010)

Time to post a few new pics..

*GBB*
























*
B. smithi*, fresh from molting 








*A. versicolor*














That's all until next time!


----------



## crawltech (Mar 18, 2010)

Nice collection!...GBB shots are sweet!


----------



## GK. (Mar 18, 2010)

Those black things on the pedipalps of the MM P. Irminia are the hooks, right?

Also, awesome T's and pics.


----------



## crawltech (Mar 18, 2010)

GK. said:


> Those black things on the pedipalps of the MM P. Irminia are the hooks, right?
> 
> Also, awesome T's and pics.


Nope, they are part of the emboli........the hooks are tibial


----------



## GK. (Mar 18, 2010)

Ok I googled it. It makes sense now. :8o


----------



## crawltech (Mar 18, 2010)

I prolly could of explained it better for ya....sorry mang


----------



## Mattyb (Mar 18, 2010)

You have quite the collection, very nice. I like your guitar...i have the same one.


----------



## BlackCat (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks for the comments 

It's the hubby's Schecter (not sure I spelled it right but too lazy to Google it). I like it better than mine and I guess the cat agrees! LOL


----------



## ametan (Mar 19, 2010)

Those GBB shots are amazing. The versicolor as well. I'm currently in love with the more 'colorful' Ts and your pics are making me want to spend even more money I don't have.


----------



## BlackCat (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks 

The colorful ones have really been calling my name lately too lol. Really want to get more GBB's.. or just have my boy hurry and mature to go make me some colorful babies LOL


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Mar 19, 2010)

I would need to say i love your collection.... C cyanneopubescens, E. cyanognathus.... and the I. hirsutum...   you got some awsome T's .... lovely pics's indeed....

The E. cyanognathus.... and the I. hirsutum are on my wish list... but so hard to find where im from....


cheers
Armando


----------



## sharpfang (Mar 20, 2010)

*Yes I Concur*

On collection and Pics :} - Jason


----------



## BlackCat (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks guys! 

I. hirsutum is one I would definitely recommend... even though mine has almost found freedom a couple times. At least she's always pleasant when she gets out


----------



## seanbond (Mar 24, 2010)

nice lookin pix!


----------



## BlackCat (Mar 26, 2010)

Yay pic time again!

All of them are coming off of molts withing the last 2- weeks (at most), and past couple hours (at the least).

*Nandhu chromatus*








*B. smithi*, colors are really coming in now! 








*A. purpurea*






...was time to move into a bigger apartment!




















*A. versicolor*, another fresh molt.








*G. pulchripes*, she gave me the perfect vantage point for shooting the whole sequence of events! 



































































A few more sequence shots can be seen on  my Flickr page.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## BlackCat (Apr 15, 2010)

Have some more pics to post 



*H. lividum* (FINALLY saw her come out and got pics... not as good as I would have hoped for but the best I could do at the time! lol)



















*
P. regalis (MM)* (he's so small.. poor guy.. LOL)














*A. purpurea* munching on a cricket, doing the happy dance.


























*G. pulchripes*








*
T. plumipes*.. I finally got pics of this one too (other than just her feet sticking out lol)














*Jumping Spider*














*I. hirsutum* newly molted, looking more like an adult














New *OBT* sling














*P. irminia*














*A. versicolor*



















*
A. geniculata*








*L. parahybana*














*G. rosea* recently molted. She gets a new home soon!














*B. smithi*


----------



## Galapoheros (Apr 15, 2010)

Wow that's a lot of nice pics!  New molts never get old!  Wait, I mean seeing new molts never gets old:razz:  I think you had a B. gigas btw instead of a B. jacksoni.


----------



## BlackCat (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks 

Yeah, already covered that with the scorp, just can't edit old posts =/ lol


----------



## seanbond (Apr 29, 2010)

nice kollect man!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Apr 29, 2010)

Nice pics of the hirsutum.  Have you sexed it out as a female?  Makes me want to get another one.


----------



## BlackCat (Apr 30, 2010)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Nice pics of the hirsutum.  Have you sexed it out as a female?  Makes me want to get another one.


Thanks guys!

Haven't been able to sex it quite yet, it's only about 1.5", couple more molts I think.


----------



## BlackCat (Jul 8, 2010)

Wow, haven't updated this in a while, have a lot more pics to add! :}

*C. darlingi*














*B. albopilosum*








*A. seemani*


























*N. chromatus*














*B. smithi*













*
P. irminia*








*A. purpurea*








*G. pulchra*








*N. coloratovillosus*




















*C. cyaneopubescens*














*G. rosea*








*B. emilia*


----------



## BlackCat (Jul 8, 2010)

and some more...


*A. versicolor*








*I. hirsutum*, colors have changed quite a bit! =)













*
E. cyanognathus*








*H. lividum*
































*A. seemani*








*C. fasciatum* she's a lil fatty lol.. time for a molt soon!







That's it for now, thx for looking!


----------



## BlackCat (Jul 31, 2010)

Just a few more pics..

*Iridopelma hirsutum*




















*Ceratogyrus darlingi* 

How can anyone NOT love this face!


----------



## LovePets (Jul 31, 2010)

Great photos,how big is your lividum???


----------



## BlackCat (Jul 31, 2010)

Thanks. H. lividum is about 4"


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Jul 31, 2010)

Beautiful pictures! Awesome collection.


----------



## BlackCat (Aug 1, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## sharpfang (Aug 2, 2010)

*The Purpurea....*

Sure is Growing! :razz:

I love the Chaco Pix 2 :}


----------



## BlackCat (Aug 3, 2010)

Definitely is, and should be due for a molt soon! lol

tyty


----------



## BlackCat (Aug 18, 2010)

Finally my *A. purpurea* molted, been waiting on this one for a few weeks! 








*C. fasciatum* laid a phantom eggsac (... I guess it wasn't time for a molt! :wall: Funny thing is, I was hoping to be able to sex the molt.. guess she did that part for me! lol) so I let her keep it for a while.







Took it away from her today (she was so mad, as expected =/). I decided to have a look inside and snap a few shots.




















Also, received a new female *P. regalis*. She's a little bit over 5" and came with her tank for $25. Absolutely love her, just too bad my male is so long past his mature molt, and she is probably 1 molt away from being ready to breed.



















































*
A. versicolor*







Played with some different lighting for these two.














*T. plumipes*














That's all for now. B. smithi had his mature molt early this morning so there is a sequence of photos from that coming soon! 

Edit: forgot to add my L. parahybana. Finally molted and looking like a LP!


----------



## J.huff23 (Aug 19, 2010)

You have an awesome collection and beautiful pictures! Sorry if it's been asked before, but what camera are you using?


----------



## BlackCat (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks 

I use a Nikon D50.


----------



## BlackCat (Aug 21, 2010)

Did a little trade for my fresh MM B. smithi and have to post some pics of my new babies. Also some pics of my other T's as well. 

*A. seemanni*














*A. chalcodes*














*B. boehmei*













*
C. cyaneopubescens*






*
N. coloratovillosus*







*C. darlingi*













*
G. rosea* 



















That's all for now, still need to work on the pics form the B. smithi's molt too! lol


----------



## groovyspider (Aug 21, 2010)

BlackCat said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> Time for more pics!
> ...


----------



## BlackCat (Nov 12, 2010)

Was so cute! Getting big now... in comparison at least.. lol, so I'll start with that one.. 


*N. chromatus*






*
N. coloratovillosus*












*A. versicolor*






























My other A. versicolor






*T. sp. "Burgundy" (T. spinipes)*






*A. chalcodes*












*A. purpurea*


----------



## lorelei (Nov 12, 2010)

Wonderful Avicularia purpurea and versicolor!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Nov 12, 2010)

Wow, really nice pictures.  The N. chromatus and C. darlingi photos are awesome.


----------



## BlackCat (Nov 12, 2010)

Thank yas =)


----------



## BCscorp (Nov 14, 2010)

awesome spiders and nice pics1


----------

